#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Наши монахи в Тае

## Ануруддха

Монашество принял Володя (Raudex) из Москвы и обеты саманеры Иван (Jani) из Питерской общины.

Фотографии и текст sadalex, участника церемонии и форума www.farangforum.ru живущего в Паттае:


Неделю назад в храме Баан Суан (บ้านสวน) в городе Патталунг (พัทลุง) сангха приняла в свои ряды двух россиян

Итак - утро на автобусной станции



Интервью для местного телевидения




троекратный обход храма




музыкальное сопровождение - местные школьники

----------

AlekseyE (05.02.2010), Ersh (05.02.2010), Raudex (05.02.2010), sergey (05.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.02.2010), Аньезка (05.02.2010), Вова Л. (07.02.2010), Евгения Горенко (05.02.2010), Клим Самгин (06.02.2010), Кумо (06.02.2010), Леонид Ш (13.02.2010), Маркион (29.01.2013), Маша_ла (05.02.2010), Михаил Макушев (06.02.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (05.02.2010), Шавырин (05.02.2010), Юань Дин (06.02.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

ну вот, теперь я не единственный фаранг ..




первые шаги, так сказать




первая попытка одеть монашеское одеяние

----------

AlekseyE (05.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.02.2010), Аньезка (05.02.2010), Балдинг (04.10.2013), Вова Л. (07.02.2010), Клим Самгин (06.02.2010), Маркион (29.01.2013), Шавырин (05.02.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

речь настоятеля






берем новое имя...




и записываем его в паспорт






не смог удержаться и разбавить торжественность мероприятия

----------

AlekseyE (05.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.02.2010), Аньезка (05.02.2010), Вова Л. (07.02.2010), Маркион (29.01.2013), Шавырин (05.02.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

Аджан Пхра Чатри

----------

AlekseyE (05.02.2010), Alexeiy (05.02.2010), Legba (16.02.2010), Mergen (05.02.2010), Mu Nen (06.02.2010), PampKin Head (05.02.2010), sergey (05.02.2010), Yeshe (05.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.02.2010), Аньезка (05.02.2010), Вова Л. (05.02.2010), Джигме (05.02.2010), Дубинин (05.02.2010), Кир Лугин (06.02.2010), Клим Самгин (06.02.2010), Кумо (06.02.2010), Кунзанг Янгдзом (05.02.2010), Кхантибало (05.02.2010), Маркион (29.01.2013), Маша_ла (05.02.2010), Михаил Макушев (06.02.2010), Николай Бе (05.02.2010), Поляков (05.02.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (05.02.2010), Сауди (05.02.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

Видео: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtAj1...layer_embedded

Поздравляем ребят (достопочтенного монаха и послушника) с новым и серьезным шагом в их жизни!

----------

Джигме (05.02.2010), Кхантибало (05.02.2010), Сауди (05.02.2010)

----------


## Джигме

Супер!  Они там навсегда останутся или к нам еще вернутся для распространения Дхармы?

----------


## Raudex

Возвращаюсь в конце апреля.
В каком качестве - пока не решил - рано делать выводы.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Хорошо то как, желаю дальнейшего продвижения на духовном пути.

----------

Raudex (05.02.2010), Шавырин (05.02.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Молодцы ребята! Удачи вам!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

Raudex (05.02.2010)

----------


## Дубинин

Как изменились их лица и ощущения от них, до принятия обетов и после.

----------


## Ersh

Ура!
Необусловленной вам Ниббаны, ребята!

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Поздравляю! Желаю Вам успешного постижения Дхаммы и скорейшего достижения Ниббаны!

----------

Raudex (05.02.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

А кто там есть кто? 

Поздравляю! Желаю обретения счастья в новом качестве  :Smilie: 

Ура!

----------

Raudex (05.02.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Искренне поздравляю! Да будет благо!

----------

Raudex (05.02.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

Поздравляю! Это замечательный шаг! Счастья и просветления!  :Smilie:

----------


## Саша П.

Поздравляю !
 А почему именно в этом храме / монастыре/? 


Можно о нем поподробнее?

----------


## Jani

Я саманерой только до конца февраля, потом в Россию. Это была проба пера, о дальнейшем еще размышляю.

----------


## PampKin Head

Е-е-е-е! Нирваны в этой жизни!

----------


## Юань Дин

Поздравляю Raudex и Jani. Удачи на Пути!

----------


## Raudex

> Поздравляю !
>  А почему именно в этом храме / монастыре/? 
> Можно о нем поподробнее?


деревенский монастырь, мягкий в плане дисциплины, но зато есть хороший честный пиндапат,
монахи проповедуют, много занимаются церемониями, в том числе и с выездом по округе, есть также традиционный час уборки листьев.
средний день достатьочно загружен делами, а личная практика в остиавшееся время - на усмотрение монахов.
Пхра аджан время от времени даёт наставления, которые мы "благополучно" не понимаем))))

----------

Zom (07.02.2010), Аминадав (08.02.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (08.02.2010), Саша П. (07.02.2010)

----------


## Клим Самгин

Насколько я знаю в Тайланде туристам нельзя находится больше 3 месяцев/год.  Получается что в монастыре тоже на долго не останешся?

----------


## Raudex

ну надо визу спецальную делать - это решаемо

----------


## Этэйла

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!
Удачи Вам друзья!!!

----------


## Zom

> Насколько я знаю в Тайланде туристам нельзя находится больше 3 месяцев/год. Получается что в монастыре тоже на долго не останешся?


Вообще, монах как бы... не турист -)

----------


## Слава

> Вообще, монах как бы... не турист -)


Если бы для монахов-иностранцев было послабление в визовом режиме, то численность Сангхи увеличилась бы раза в 2 точно  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (08.02.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Если бы для монахов-иностранцев было послабление в визовом режиме, то численность Сангхи увеличилась бы раза в 2 точно


Есть, по-моему двухлетние, студенческие визы. На религиозное образование они тоже распространяются, даже на обучение муай тай в некоторых заведениях в Бангкоке.

----------


## Топпер

Есть даже специальные монашеские визы.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Очень рад за вас! Единственный вопрос, какой видится жизнь по возвращению в Россию? ИМХО возврат сюда, равносилен возврату к мирской жизни.

----------


## Raudex

я пока не решил
а почему равносилен? обеты и ограничения по-вашему это пустое место?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> я пока не решил
> а почему равносилен? обеты и ограничения по-вашему это пустое место?


Ни в коем случае не пустое место. Но в отличие от жизни в монастыре, в традиционно буддийской стране, жизнь здесь будет сопряжена со многими трудностями, такими как зарабатыванием на кров и пищу, а это связано с мирской деятельностью. Ваши обеты должны будут пройти закалку в горниле российской действительности. Желаю устремленности и непоколебимости в Вашем благом начинании!

----------


## Zom

> Если бы для монахов-иностранцев было послабление в визовом режиме, то численность Сангхи увеличилась бы раза в 2 точно


Дак оно собстна и есть. Виза на 1 год с возможностью бесконечного продления.
Правда сангха в 2 раза не увеличилась от этого - наверное просто не доходит у всех, чтобы
продевать на 2й год )))

----------


## Слава

> Дак оно собстна и есть. Виза на 1 год с возможностью бесконечного продления.
> Правда сангха в 2 раза не увеличилась от этого - наверное просто не доходит у всех, чтобы
> продевать на 2й год )))


Если прийти в иммиграционное бюро и попросить визу только на основании, что вы монах, то пошлют подальше. Необходимо письмо от настоятеля монастыря, подтверждающее, что вы действительно монах и все таком роде.

----------


## Zom

Так и правильно сделают что пошлют - монашеская одежда продаётся на каждом углу, завязываться тоже можно научиться, да и голову побрить не проблема на какой-нить срок.  Кстати письмо никакое не нужно. Нужно просто показать монашеский паспорт - который выдаётся единоразово при постриге. Поэтому эта виза на год и так достаточно облегчена - хотя всё-таки не до максимальной степени. Раз в три месяца нужно идти в областной центр и ставить штамп что ты ещё монах. Максимально бы облегчили, если б там надо было появляться раз в год -) Хотя прогресс есть, раньше надо было в Бангкок иностранному монаху ехать раз в три месяца. А сейчас в областной центр, что гораздо проще.

----------


## Слава

> Так и правильно сделают что пошлют - монашеская одежда продаётся на каждом углу, завязываться тоже можно научиться, да и голову побрить не проблема на какой-нить срок.  Кстати письмо никакое не нужно. Нужно просто показать монашеский паспорт - который выдаётся единоразово при постриге. Поэтому эта виза на год и так достаточно облегчена - хотя всё-таки не до максимальной степени. Раз в три месяца нужно идти в областной центр и ставить штамп что ты ещё монах. Максимально бы облегчили, если б там надо было появляться раз в год -) Хотя прогресс есть, раньше надо было в Бангкок иностранному монаху ехать раз в три месяца. А сейчас в областной центр, что гораздо проще.


Как Вы раньше говорили: монаху монахово )))) вот пусть сами с этим и разбираются  :Wink:

----------


## Raudex

Иван сегодня как было ранее спланированно  - снял обеты саманеры

----------

Pema Sonam (17.02.2010)

----------


## Людмила Р

Скажите пожалуйста, как зовут пожилого монаха, который в центре сидит на кресле. Я его видела на 21-дневном ретрите у Тит Нат Хана в 2012 году.

----------


## Поляков

> Монашество принял Володя (Raudex) из Москвы и обеты саманеры Иван (Jani) из Питерской общины.


Сколько русских тхеравадинских монахов имеется на данный момент?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Скажите пожалуйста, как зовут пожилого монаха, который в центре сидит на кресле. Я его видела на 21-дневном ретрите у Тит Нат Хана в 2012 году.


Мне думается, Вы ошиблись .) (если только ретрит не на юге Тая происходил и он туда как-то и зачем-то зашёл).




> Сколько русских тхеравадинских монахов имеется на данный момент?


Точных данных нет, некоторые едут самопально стричься (через "линию русско-тайского туризма" -).
А так, если учитывать не только Тай, но и "вообще", а также не только бхиккху, но и саманер - то, быть может, человек 6-8 можно будет насчитать.

----------

Поляков (09.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.04.2013)

----------


## Людмила Р

> Мне думается, Вы ошиблись .) (если только ретрит не на юге Тая происходил и он туда как-то и зачем-то зашёл).


Вряд ли я ошиблась. Я все ж таки 21 день на него смотрела, и фото есть тоже )) А было это во Франции, он был с двумя переводчицами на ретрите...Так как же его зовут? Когда Тит Нат Хан говорил о нем он произносил имя похожее на Атьян Сингвай ..Но я могу ошибаться.. помогите, пожалуйста, кто знает точное звучание имени монаха?

----------


## Zom

Аджан Пра Кру во Франции на ретрите Тит Нат Хана? ))) Это уже, знаете, из серии:

Умненький маленький мальчик взял мячик и пошел играть на улицу. А на улице никого из его друзей не оказалось, и он стал пинать мячик об стенку. Да и разбил окно. А оттуда вылез мужик и побежал за мальчиком. И вот бежит мальчик по дороге и думает: "И зачем же это я, маленький умненький мальчик, взял мячик и пошел играть на улицу? И зачем я стал его пинать об стенку и в итоге разбил окно? А лучше бы сидел я дома и читал книжку своего любимого писателя Хемингуэя..." ...В это время далеко на Кубе писатель Хемингуэй курил дешевые гаванские сигары и думал: "И почему это я, писатель Хемингуэй, сижу тут и курю эти дешевые гаванские сигары? А лучше бы сидел я во Франции в кафе и беседовал со своим другом Жан-Поль-Сартром..." ...В это время далеко во Франции Жан-Поль-Сартр сидел в маленьком парижском кафе, пил мерзкий невкусный кофе и думал: "И почему это я сижу в этом маленьком кафе и пью этот мерзкий невкусный кофе? А лучше бы сидел я сейчас в России и разговаривал со своим другом писателем Андреем Платоновым..." ...В это время далеко в России Андрей Платонов бежал по улице и думал: "Догоню - убью!"

----------

Маркион (10.04.2013)

----------


## Людмила Р

> Аджан Пра Кру во Франции на ретрите Тит Нат Хана? ))) Это уже, знаете, из серии:


Аджан Пра Кру и Аджан Сингвай вряд ли перепутаешь... видимо я все же ошиблась, извините. Но по фото очень похож.

----------


## Zom

Не, Пра Кру у него титул. Как имя я не помню точно. Возможно, Бханте Топпер подскажет.

----------


## Людмила Р

> Не, Пра Кру у него титул. Как имя я не помню точно. Возможно, Бханте Топпер подскажет.


Помогите пожалуйста разобраться, вот фотография с ретрита во Франции.

----------


## Zom

Не, это не он )

Характерная тайская внешность, конечно, но не он. Да и Пра Кру постарше этого монаха будет.

----------


## Юй Кан

Людмила, а не проще связаться со Сливовой деревней и уточнить прямо там?

----------


## Людмила Р

> Людмила, а не проще связаться со Сливовой деревней и уточнить прямо там?


Ощущение, что там все очень загружены. Ответить могут через 2 месяца, а могут и вообще не ответить... что  ж попробую..

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ощущение, что там все очень загружены. Ответить могут через 2 месяца, а могут и вообще не ответить... что  ж попробую..


Что изменится, если не ответит вообще никто?

----------

